# 300AC Resurrection



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I had an old 300AC I obtained from the Fall York show in a box of about 9 other junker Atlantics. A Forum member needed some motor parts and this particular engine had what he needed. So I graciously ripped it of the parts and sent them to him. I had no intention of ever repairing or restoring this engine especially since I had no tender for it -- in fact the whole box was purchased for the used parts to be kept in inventory.

As fate would have it, while I rummaged around in my basement looking for other Flyer items, I came across a small box marked 300AC Loco. I opened it and much to my surprise, here was another 300AC with tender in sad, but repairable shape. 

So I got the ambition to get all the parts together into one good running 300AC as my next project. :thumbsup:

Here are photos of what I will start with.....


----------



## AFnewbie (Nov 26, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> So I got the ambition to get all the parts together into one good running 300AC as my next project. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here are photos of what I will start with.....


Looks like a nice morning project- but what about the afternoon?:laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sure....you successfully wind your first armature and suddenly you're a know-it-all....


----------



## AFnewbie (Nov 26, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Sure....you successfully wind your first armature and suddenly you're a know-it-all....


Yep- fame is fleeting. Just enjoying my remaining 30 mins.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Smart-***....and I say that lovingly... but don't get any ideas!!

Still cleaning everything but should be posting photos momentarily.
The motor is really disgusting and will take the most time to degrease....
Guess I won't meet your deadline of finishing this morning...sorry.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are the photos of the cleaning progress. I used Dawn and water in a spray bottle, toothbrush scrub, a light rinse and hairdryer to dry. Then each piece gets a spritz of Pledge -- note the satin sheen . The copper strips were cleaned with Scotch-Brite to bring out the nice shine.

The motor chassis is particularly gunked and filthy, so don't expect more photos today. 

The saga continues..........


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow,those really cleaned up nicely...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Strummer. Just need some time and elbow grease...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.. Do you have the front boiler rails going to the cowcatcher?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

yes, I do. Actually have two sets, one from each 300AC.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wondering out loud as I have the stock to make them.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Appreciate that -- if I ever need any for other engines, I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*Abby Someone ...*

A little Frankenbashing, huh? ...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

"What knockers !"


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> "What knockers !"


"Oh sank kew Docktor". Like my accent??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ummmm....No. Stick to fixin' Flyers....it's what your best at.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I just finished assembling and rewiring the chassis for the 300AC....here's a YouTube link to the video...

http://youtu.be/WITo2mHCQq0


----------



## AFnewbie (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking good- you do work fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I dunno about fast, but I do know I screw up a little. The first time it wired wrong and I had to go back to the manual to re-do it.

Here's another issue I also discovered...the fingers for the reverse units seem to be too long. What I'm discussing is the replacement fingers being produced today. Twice now when I have re-worked a steam loco, the fingers seemed too long to contact the drum surface in the correct area. After some minute bending with a small needle nosed pliers, they were then located more precisely to contact the drum correctly. The additional length I refer to is not much at all -- 1/32" or so. In some cases the fingers may contact the drum surface. But if you look closely, you'll notice they are nearly off the copper contact patch of the drum. A slight change in length would resolve this.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don, I know you've mentioned the "long finger" situation before. Have you discussed this with your parts source (presumably Doug at Port Lines)??? I'd be curious as to their opinion.

You know that I'm a Lionel guy ... no AF locos on my end. That said, I've fiddled with enough Lionel e-units to know and acknowledge that a very slight bend/bow adjustment in a contact finger can make the difference between a "go" and a "no go".

I feel your pain, buddy ... I feel your pain!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep TJ, that's exactly what needs ot be done with these -- add an extra bow with a generous radius so that the 'kink' of the finger lands on just the right spot. Haven't mentioned it to Doug yet...wonder how acceptable he would be to it??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh God...someday I might learn to type....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OK folks, here she is all done......

http://youtu.be/BRN63onj8qI

As can be seen in the video, she runs fast and strong. Here are some photos but they don't show the nice satin black finish as well as in person. Needless to say, I'm pleased it took only a little time and virtually no new parts, just a combination of the two using only the best from each. I'm happy with the result...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks fresh out of the factory, Don.  Nice work!!!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty, and fast..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I knew this going in, but I sure do miss the choo-choo and smoke. Then again, how many 64 year olds can run that fast?? I'm pleased with the result even though she's a plain Jane.


----------

